# Pleco's and C02



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Do certain fish react quicker to CO2 levels? I have a gold nugget pleco that just lay on the bottom on his side and despite proding him he did not move when I had increased the co2 level slightly. I easily netted him out and placed him in another tank without co2 and an air stone and he quickly dashed around the tank and seemed revived quickly. Still have him there and is doing just fine although he makes his home behind the filter tubes. None of the other fish seemed effected at all including corys, loaches, ottos, mollies and swordtails and 3 bn plecos. A couple weeks later it happened again in another tank I had set up with c02 with a bn pleco. Instead of moving him out of the tank I just cut the co2 back a little and he has been fine since too. Both effected plecos really were gasping and showed no movement even when turned over on their back and I really thought both were not going to make it. The drop checkers were hardly showing much co2 content. No other fish in either tank showed any signs of to much co2.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, I think certain fish are affected more. Many Plecos come from fast moving streams and so the water is highly oxygenated. So when we take them into our tanks and are maximizing the CO2 they are affected first. I have also seen my plecos hug the top of the water if I had too much CO2. I would put an airstone in and turn down my CO2 and they would then be fine again. 

I have found that in my tank for me to maximize my CO2 levels I need to make sure my water flow is really good. Then I don't get pockets that are CO2 saturated and cause my plecos problems. Usually the same protected pockets are the ones my plecos want to hide in.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Great info Tex Gal! I didn't know that before, and I have a ton of different Plec's....


----------

